# Building a house on a high water table



## TNTPoultry (Apr 5, 2006)

My husband and I are looking to buy some pasture land and build a house. We've decided that cattle make better neighbors than some people.  

From what we've heard, the water table is about 18". Is it possible to build a house on a water table that is that high, assuming we do not put in a basement? Have any of you built on a high water table? How has it worked out?

Thanks.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

TNTPoultry said:


> My husband and I are looking to buy some pasture land and build a house. We've decided that cattle make better neighbors than some people.
> 
> From what we've heard, the water table is about 18". Is it possible to build a house on a water table that is that high, assuming we do not put in a basement? Have any of you built on a high water table? How has it worked out?
> 
> Thanks.


You build it on piers, without a basement....at least that's what they do down here...


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

We're on a very wet hill side. Rather than dig into hillside (which would've helped cooling bills though!) with waterproof skin, we're level with ground higher side (and at least 5' above level of a spring we found digging pool) and on concrete walls/blocks lower side. Have garage (nothing at risk of water damage) at ground level lowside under house. To handle gutter cleaning I need 8' ladders uphill and for same level 25' ladders downhill.

When you raise up consider how you are heating up. And how could you use your water table to cool and heat- look into geothermal heat/cool- you could do it cheaper than those who have to dig really deep.


----------



## Sand Flat Bob (Feb 1, 2007)

TNTPoultry said:


> My husband and I are looking to buy some pasture land and build a house. We've decided that cattle make better neighbors than some people.
> 
> From what we've heard, the water table is about 18". Is it possible to build a house on a water table that is that high, assuming we do not put in a basement? Have any of you built on a high water table? How has it worked out?
> 
> Thanks.


Don't know where you are located, but there are lots of people here in the DFW area and in Oklahoma, would give you lots of advise, after they are rescued from the flood waters. If your water table is that high, how high is it after 15 inches of rain in 24 hours. Here on new construction, they would,by state code,bring in lots of fill to raise the bldg. area about 6 feet above the existing grade. To get a loan, you have to have the contractor guarantee the structure for 20 years. So they drill 12 inch piers down 10 feet below existing grade, about 16 feet of concrete pier total, with #5 bars, these are on about 4 foot centers,they then pour the bldg. Slab on top of the piers. For a 2,000 sq. foot house, by the time you get the slab in, you have $20,000 in piers and slab. This is required anywhere in Texas. Piers and slab design are required to be done by a registered Professional engineer.

This is how they are building homes out in the county where I live.

Good luck,

Bob


----------



## rwinsouthla (Oct 24, 2005)

I am 7 ft above sea level and 10 feet below the level of the Mississippi river at 35 feet and I live in what most would consider swamp. Our water table in the winter and spring is about 3" but drops to about 3 feet in the summer and fall. We had to get a post-tensioned slab 8 years ago. It cost about an extra $5000 but so far worth it. No settling at my house but my neighbors have walls cracking already after 8 years.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Swamp here, too. We brought in multiple loads of fill to bring us a few feet above sea level. Then we dug 2 large retention ponds for water to drain to first. No problems so far.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

another thing to consider is septic. Ground usually won't perc with water table that high (I learned that the hard way, AFTER buying a parcel)


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Many people hear build the basement on grade, then bring in soil so that the house looks like it was built on a small hill. They will usually have a walk out basement. We built our house on slightly raised grade with a frost free shallow foundation. The downstairs is the garage, so we did not hill up the sides.


----------



## TNTPoultry (Apr 5, 2006)

pcdreams said:


> another thing to consider is septic. Ground usually won't perc with water table that high (I learned that the hard way, AFTER buying a parcel)


Can you explain this to me? I don't really understand what you mean and would like to learn as much as possible.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

I don't understand much about it myself. Cabin Fever can explain it much better. 

We bought a parcel up in VT and it turns out septic can't be put in because the water table is too high (and something about the soils)... Basically it has to do with the septic tank not being able to have its discharge go through the soil (which further filters it(?).. I think.

Each state is different. Here they have you dig a hole and so much water must drain (but not to much) over a specific amount of time, for it to be usable for a septic system (conventional type anyway). In VT and other states they actually dig a pit and look at the soil types. Cross reference it with data previously collected (by geologic data gathered in the area) and determine your drainage from that. 

and thats alls I knows


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Chances are you would need to build up a mound for the septic...so the discharge has more dirt to go through before entering the water table. If it drains to slow the dischare will come to the surface, too fast and it hits the water table unfiltered. With it being built up you will probably need to have a pump to push it up the hill to the drainfield.

The restrictions are getting tighter in many places on the septic systems to work on ground water contamination. The states and counties have tons of power over this area. If sewers come in at a later date...they can require you to hook up also.

That also brings up water...shallow wells mean you drink what is put on the ground. If someone around you uses roundup...the runoff ends up in your well etc.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Perk is the ability of soil to absorb and disperse the effluent from a septic system. It's based on the soil type(s), density and moisture content. Obviously a high water table will be detrimental to the soil's ability to provide acceptable conditions for a traditional septic leach field (the dispersal system that delivers the discharge to the soil). The size and location of the leach field is determined by these factors. Some areas that have poor perk "ratings" allow for an aerobic septic system that utilizes aerators in the tank and an active discharge into a swale (think shallow ditch) that eventually terminates into a waterway.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

Pink_Carnation said:


> That also brings up water...shallow wells mean you drink what is put on the ground. If someone around you uses roundup...the runoff ends up in your well etc.


Well water is really a completely different subject; however if one is concerned about what they may encounter in water from a shallow well... drill a deep well. How deep a well should be drilled is similar in theory to 'perk' - how deep do you have to drill to obtain reliably potable water? It still is determined by local conditions and the knowledge thereof....


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

High water table areas tend to be prone to flooding.

If I were you I'd find out how high the nearest levy is, then build your house on a mound that stands a foot or two higher. Then if the levy ever fails, your house will remain on its own little island.

This is common practice in the Sacramento River Delta region.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Do you have the option to buy land that is drier rather than trying to work around wet ground?


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

You probably wouldn't be able to get a permit to build. It's more trouble than it's worth. Flooding and mildew would be constant problems.

RF


----------

